#ubuntu-design 2012-10-01
<vibhav> Is it sensible to have a seperate slideshow for OEM Installs?
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-02
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StatusBar
<snwh> mpt, what in the cases when the word search in another language is long?
<mpt> snwh, in #ubuntu-translators I've asked how long it can get, but I've just had tumbleweeds so far.
<snwh> well I know french is recherche and that's long-ish
<snwh> mpt, you could pop it into google translate and go through all the options :3
<mpt> snwh, that's what we did. :-) But that's hardly reliable. It doesn't tell us, for example, whether the convention for Croatian UI text is for Search to be "tražiti" or "pretraživati".
<snwh> in any case what would happen there
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-03
<mpt> "When auto-join and Wi-Fi are on, the phone will connect to the first available network in this list."
 * mpt tries to think of a word to mean "non-feeble", to use instead of "available"
<snwh> mpt by first available network to you meany any network?
<snwh> mean*
<snwh> like your neighbours open wifi
<mpt> snwh, that probably wouldn't be in the list (of remembered networks), unless it was open or your neighbors had shared the password with you.
<mpt> This is distinct from the list of currently-available networks.
<snwh> okay
<snwh> mpt, how about "the best" instead of "first available"?
<mpt> Well, that's not quite true...
<snwh> best signal vs best network. yeah
<mpt> For example, you might want to use a conference's bespoke Wi-Fi network instead of the hotel's annoyingly gatewayed Wi-Fi even in areas where the latter is marginally stronger.
<mpt> So you can reorder the list by preference.
<snwh> okay now i get it.
<snwh> presumably one would just use one over the other then and not choose to remember the one they don't want to use
<snwh> you could just drop available
<snwh> and have the list order the networks automatically based on availability?
<mpt> The list includes networks that aren't currently available so you can choose to forget them even when they're not currently available.
<mpt> So if you once tried to connect to a citywide network but now you're in an area where it wafts in and out of detectability, you don't need to grab it at just the right time to tell Ubuntu never to try connecting to it again. You can tell Ubuntu that at any time.
<snwh> it's a list of remembered networks that you can order by preference.
<mpt> exactly
<snwh> but is it ordered by availability as well?
<snwh> Unavailable
<snwh> preferred network 3
<snwh> preferred network 1
<snwh> Unavailable
<snwh> preferred network 2
<snwh> preferred network 4
<snwh> preferred network 5 *
<snwh> Available*
<mpt> The primary list is just available networks <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-wifi>
<mpt> This will be a separate list on a secondary screen
<snwh> i don't know why I'm analyzing it
<snwh> :P
<mpt> Heh, sorry, I was just thinking aloud about the caption
<snwh> i was just trying to get a sense of it, in order to get a word
<snwh> which is what prompted the thinking aloud in the first place, and I wasted your time with all that, heh
<snwh> mpt, so what's wrong with "available"?
 * snwh thinks it's nice that #ubuntu-design is getting used
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-04
<mpt> snwh, because if network A has one bar above network B with three bars, we might go for network B even though it's lower in the list.
<xnox> mpt: and 802.11g are always preferred above 802.11n, despite "n" being faster. Since "g" uses higher power levels than "n" (by standard definitions).
<xnox> mpt: if you know have we can accomodate for that and get a patch merged into network manager it would be nice. atm there is no way to tell what's best "30% g" or "45% n" in terms of speed & power / battery usage.
<mpt> xnox, that sounds like a job for someone with a wireless router, a phone, a warehouse, a measuring tape, and a really long extension cable.
<xnox> mpt: Ubuntu development is like Hunger Games "Catching Fire" ?! =)
<mpt> I've never seen or read Hunger Games
 * xnox amazon 1-click checkout ship to bluefin......
#ubuntu-design 2017-10-05
<Lowas> Are there any light-themes for gnome-shell, gnome-shell-extensions, and ubuntu-session?
<Lowas> GTK 3.24-GTK 3.26
<Lowas> in ubuntu themes for gnome shell user-themes is not present
